# Lure Box



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

The GCAW box swap is later this month....This is my entry "Fat Rat Red"


----------



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

Trying to post pictures from my smartphone....I'll try again...


----------



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

Last Try....


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I love it! What a great idea.


----------



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

Finally....What I learned here is that I don't think you can upload a picture or two from your smartphone....maybe the file is too large....it probably tell you somewhere here you can't do it...Now we all know...

This "Lure Box" is about 5 inches long and I made an attempt to make it look like a Redfish...I haven't seen one lately....anyway it was a fun project to paint with an airbrush....It actually has scales on it....That was a project in itself...Finally got a piece of nylon net at Hobby Lobby....Had to buy 1/2 yard...A lifetime supply....Anyone need any fish scale "maker"....You will note that the treble hooks look kinda strange...I was not going to pay $6.99 for a box of 3/0 hooks so I made my own....Just superglued them together....Yes I did dull the hooks and grind the barbe off...


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

That's "cool" nice job


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

That is very nice. I could tell it was a redfish before I read it. I think you got the colors right and I look forward to seeing it up close. I will bring you some #2 treble hooks on Tuesday. I am not using them as much as I use to because of this darn lathe that keeps calling me to the shop.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

I like it, nice job.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

mr bill said:


> Finally....What I learned here is that I don't think you can upload a picture or two from your smartphone....maybe the file is too large....it probably tell you somewhere here you can't do it...Now we all know...
> 
> This "Lure Box" is about 5 inches long and I made an attempt to make it look like a Redfish...I haven't seen one lately....anyway it was a fun project to paint with an airbrush....It actually has scales on it....That was a project in itself...*Finally got a piece of nylon net at Hobby Lobby....Had to buy 1/2 yard...A lifetime supply....Anyone need any fish scale "maker"..*..You will note that the treble hooks look kinda strange...I was not going to pay $6.99 for a box of 3/0 hooks so I made my own....Just superglued them together....Yes I did dull the hooks and grind the barbe off...


Not that it's gonna help you now, but I've used those nylon bags that limes, tangerines, etc. come in from the produce section at the grocery store. Works great with an air brush to make scales.
Great job on the project!!!


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Neat! I like it.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

mr bill;4649809[B said:


> ]Finally....What I learned here is that I don't think you can upload a picture or two from your smartphone....maybe the file is too large....it probably tell you somewhere here you can't do it...Now we all know...[/B]
> 
> This "Lure Box" is about 5 inches long and I made an attempt to make it look like a Redfish...I haven't seen one lately....anyway it was a fun project to paint with an airbrush....It actually has scales on it....That was a project in itself...Finally got a piece of nylon net at Hobby Lobby....Had to buy 1/2 yard...A lifetime supply....Anyone need any fish scale "maker"....You will note that the treble hooks look kinda strange...I was not going to pay $6.99 for a box of 3/0 hooks so I made my own....Just superglued them together....Yes I did dull the hooks and grind the barbe off...


you need to buy Tapatalk and use that to respond to forum posts/upload photos from your smart devices.

nice box! I haven't started on mine yet.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Go to Walmart fabric section and get their veiling - different sizes for different scale. I use it to reproduce scales on rainbow trout mounts.


----------

